# Clever boy



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I know Max is smart, but what he did today was pretty clever!

He picks up a big stick on the yard (about 2 feet long) and runs towards a doggy door. So, I am thinking "He is going to crash..."

To my amusement he stops at the door, turns his head sideways and slowly moves through - he made it inside... with a wood stick!

I guess I don't give Max enough credit ???


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Sometimes I wish they were not so smart! They have out smarted me a few times.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

It is so amazing how smart these little buggers are. 

My Ruby likes to hide her raw hides around the house usually behind pillows. I had just given her one and asked her where is her bone. She kept walking in our closet and would stare at me. I had her follow me to her usual hiding spots and she kept going in the closet. I didn't see the rawhide. She kept looking at me and then looking down at the suitcase on the floor. Finally, I opened the suitcase and of course there was her rawhide. She probably was like "Hey Stupid, the bone is right there".


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Agree, but that means they need owners that are at lest as intelligent as they are. 

I noticed that the dog makes sometimes smarter decisions than me, if I don't interfere constantly. 

/


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They are for sure smart little stinkers!!

I'm stumped at the moment with what to do with Penny - today she chewed up collar #2 from Cash. The other day I watched her go up to Cash, grab his collar and slide it around until she found the clasp and then she bit down on it to pop the collar open. When I saw her do this I corrected her and put the collar back on Cash, well today when I wasn't looking, she took the collar off of Cash and chewed it up!

This is the second collar in a week and a half that she's destroyed! I'm not even sure what to do at this point - I don't want to keep buying new collars that she is going to ruin, but Cash needs to have a collar. Ugh this little Penny girl is trouble...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

This is why I have Vizslas and not labs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EON5NlQHxRY

*CrazyCash* - have you tried spraying bitter apple on his collar?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

@ Crazy Cash. Sounds like Penny and Cash are having a ball! Have you considered keeping the collars off them when unsupervised? I have a few friends with 2 Vizslas, and there have been two instances of one of the dog's teeth getting caught in the collar, the dog getting freaked out and twisting hence choking the other dog. Luckily this happened at the dog park so there were many around to help untangle the two, but definitely made me think about that when we get our second this year!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crazycash, that's quite impressive. It sounds like you have a smart little gal there.

Not even a minute ago our boy was in the other room playing. All of a sudden he went flying into his bed, laid down and put his head down like he does when he's in trouble and I send him to his bed. I went in there to see what was going on and of course he did something he shouldn't have and put himself in puppy timeout. I guess he's self-disciplining so my job just became a lot easier!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny and Cash definitely have a ball together and I don't think there's really anything that Cash won't let Penny do!! He loves that girl (well, let's be real, we both love her  ). 

I can try the bitter apple, but I haven't found much that stops Penny's chewing. I'm on the fence about leaving the collars off of them. On one hand I think at this point I need to get a different type of collar for Cash, so that Penny can't pop it open, but I'm worried that now that she knows how to get the collar off, she might choke him trying to get a new type of collar off. On the other hand, when I'm not home I worry that if they don't have a collar on and they somehow got out of the yard, then people wouldn't know how to get ahold of me. There's really no way they can get out of the yard and they are both microchipped, but I just worry about these two cuties. 

Maybe this weekend while I'm home we'll try a new type of collar with bitter apple and see what happens!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

CrazyCash -I have been away for a few days with food poisoning, so missed your post yesterday.

What a dilemma. If the bitter apple doesn't work see if you can get some Cribox (liquid form). I have used this stuff on my horses and sometimes had to use it on persistent pups. I notice they make it for dogs as well as horses nowadays. Very bitter and one taste and Penny won't go near it again.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyCash - my first thought was to get a collar with a different buckle (the old fashion one), but I could see your concern that Penny might harm Cash trying to "free" him.

What a smart little girl, hopefully you will be able to find a solution, keep us posted!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

CC - that's a funny, but tough scenario. I'm always very wary about leaving a collar on my pup when I'm not with him as I don't want him to hang himself accidentally. I have a friend whose dog got his collar snagged on the chainlink fence, sadly he came home to a dead pup. 

If you want something sturdier that Penny won't be able to remove, I handmake some bombproof collars. Let me know if your interested. I have different weave patterns and several colors. I will sell to any of my HVF friends at my cost of materials and shipping (no upcharges here). PM me if you want more info


















Kauzy wearing his blaze orange/yellow collar


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Clever boy*



dmak said:


> CC - that's a funny, but tough scenario. I'm always very wary about leaving a collar on my pup when I'm not with him as I don't want him to hang himself accidentally. I have a friend whose dog got his collar snagged on the chainlink fence, sadly he came home to a dead pup.
> 
> If you want something sturdier that Penny won't be able to remove, I handmake some bombproof collars. Let me know if your interested. I have different weave patterns and several colors. I will sell to any of my HVF friends at my cost of materials and shipping (no upcharges here). PM me if you want more info
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasStar (Jan 13, 2013)

First time post. Star likes hooves. We have a stone tile floor in our kitchen. When the hoof gets small she drags her blanket out of her crate and puts it on the tile and then puts the hoof on it so it can't slide away. My dog uses tools!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter drinks a lot and also has to relieve himself a lot. Before we put in the doggy door on the sliders he taught himself how to open the door so he didn't have to wait for us to open it for him.

View My Video


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac is a smart little bugger too. 

He now is a rope master. He works the knots out of all his rope toys. Doesn't chew through the rope but instead chews right on the knot and works it out.!


----------

